# what is the XD9 rail type?



## jediwebdude

In searching for a light/laser device to mount to the rail on my XD9, I noticed there seem to be three rail mounting types:

- Glock
- picatanny
- 1913

Which of these three does my XD utilize?

Thanks!
-PJ


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Picatinny. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

